# hello from southwest pa



## pa chuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi everybody this is my frist time at keeping bees so hope i can find some tips and a little help when needed


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello chuck I am in lancaster pa. This forum is great place to get info. Good Luck with your bees this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chuck!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## pa chuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello jamneff thanks for the reply hope the weather is a little cooler and wetter out there the heat index the last 3days has been over 100 and the lack of rain is drying things up.


----------

